# I Like This One, Any Opinions?



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

Quite like this, looks a bit interesting and very russian!

What do you guys think?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice, I used to have the `Bling` version


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

Haha how cool!

Any idea of a value?


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Interesting bit of Soviet fluff!


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

Come on guys a bit of honesty it looks awful !!! :blink:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

sean666 said:


> Come on guys a bit of honesty it looks awful !!! :blink:


I have to agree. Not the best looking Russian I've seen. Sorry.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

SICALICIOUS h34r:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I like it 

Here's mine:










Cheers


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

It looks better than Mac's version  h34r:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Never made my mind up about these - standard Raketa movement, but the hands - just don't know :huh:



Parabola said:


> Interesting bit of *Soviet fluff!*


Thought that was Olga from the Volga :lol:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Not for me at all but i can see the appeal as its nice to see something different for the hands


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Nice, I used to have the `Bling` version


and the monster is ugly? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

WTF In a word


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I find it very interesting and am not going to condemn it's aesthetics without taking a closer look, particularly at the handset, it's a nice piece of horological history to have in a collection. It's opinions not facts regarding it's beauty.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

First thought was it's horrible, but now I rather like it :blink:

I'd buy that


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

RussellB said:


> Quite like this, looks a bit interesting and very russian!
> 
> What do you guys think?


Definitely a case of beauty being in the eye of the beholder.

A clear winner of the ugliest watch seen so far this year on the forum.

Just my opinion of course. If you like it then that's all that matters.

Wear it in good health.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice, I used to have the `Bling` version
> ...


The Raketa is `special`, so OTT it brought a smile to my face every time I wore it especially on that `classy` bracelet 

The Monster on the other hand is just plain ugly







:rofl2:


----------

